
Why I Moved To Medium Format - tortilla
http://zackarias.com/for-photographers/gear-gadgets/why-i-moved-to-medium-format-phase-one-iq140-review/
======
adrianscott
any thoughts on this option vs. a red, if you're gonna drop $20K?

